# Σε ισχύ η μετάβαση σε κατώτερη ασφαλιστική κλάση του ΟΑΕΕ



## drsiebenmal (May 3, 2012)

Πηγή: www.capital.gr

*Σε ισχύ η μετάβαση σε κατώτερη ασφαλιστική κλάση του ΟΑΕΕ*

Δυνατότητα μετάβασης στην αμέσως κατώτερη κατηγορία ασφάλισης από αυτή που βρίσκονται έχουν οι ασφαλισμένοι του ΟΑΕΕ, υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι δεν χρωστούν στο ταμείο ή ότι έχουν ρυθμίσει τα χρέη τους και είναι ασφαλιστικά ενήμεροι.

Το υπουργείο Εργασίας εξέδωσε υπουργική απόφαση που καθορίζει τον τρόπο μετάβασης στην κατώτερη ασφαλιστική κλάση έως το τέλος του 2014.

Επίσης, δικαίωμα μετάβασης σε κατώτερη κλάση έχουν και όσοι είχαν οικειοθελώς επιλέξει να ασφαλίζονται σε ανώτερη κατηγορία.

Αναλυτικά, η απόφαση αναφέρει:

«1. Δικαίωμα επιλογής στην αμέσως κατώτερη ή στη δεύτερη κατώτερη ασφαλιστική κατηγορία από την κατηγορία στην οποία υπάγονται υποχρεωτικά σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του π.δ. 258/2005, έχουν οι ασφαλισμένοι του Ο.Α.Ε.Ε. που δεν έχουν ληξιπρόθεσμη οφειλή ή έχουν υπαχθεί σε ρύθμιση οφειλόμενων εισφορών και είναι ενήμεροι. Επίσης, δικαίωμα επιλογής έχουν και οι ασφαλισμένοι του Ο.Α.Ε.Ε. που είχαν επιλέξει να μεταταχθούν προαιρετικά σε ανώτερη ασφαλιστική κατηγορία και έχουν επανέλθει στην υποχρεωτική κατηγορία σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του π.δ. 258/2005 όπως ισχύουν.

Οι προαιρετικά ασφαλισμένοι του Ο.Α.Ε.Ε. δεν εμπίπτουν στο πεδίο εφαρμογής της διάταξης της παρ. 5 του άρθρου 32 του ν. 4075/2012.

2. Η κατάταξη σε κατώτερη ασφαλιστική κατηγορία ισχύει για όσο χρόνο οι ασφαλισμένοι είναι ενήμεροι τόσο γιατί καταβάλλουν κανονικά τις εισφορές τους όσο και γιατί τηρούν τους όρους της τυχόν ρύθμισης. Σε περίπτωση απώλειας του δικαιώματος κατατάσσονται στην κατηγορία που βρίσκονταν πριν την αίτηση και σε κάθε περίπτωση στην κατηγορία που θα υπάγονταν σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του π.δ. 258/2005 εάν δεν είχαν ασκήσει το δικαίωμα κατάταξης σε κατώτερη ασφαλιστική κατηγορία.

Ασφαλισμένοι που έχουν υπαχθεί σε κατώτερη ασφαλιστική κατηγορία έως 31.12.2014 κατατάσσονται αυτοδίκαια από 01.01.2015 στην κατηγορία που θα υπάγονταν εάν δεν είχαν υποβάλλει αίτηση.

Ασφαλισμένοι που επέλεξαν κατώτερη ασφαλιστική κατηγορία μπορούν οποτεδήποτε να επανέλθουν στην υποχρεωτική κατηγορία, σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του π.δ. 258/2005 όπως ισχύουν, με αίτησή τους.

3. Το δικαίωμα επιλογής κατάταξης σε κατώτερη ασφαλιστική κατηγορία ασκείται με αίτηση του ασφαλισμένου, άπαξ και ισχύει έως την 31.12.2014. Η κατάταξη στην υποχρεωτική ασφαλιστική κατηγορία και η καταβολή των αναλογουσών ασφαλιστικών εισφορών στην επιλεγείσα ασφαλιστική κατηγορία αρχίζει από το επόμενο προς έκδοση δίμηνο μετά την ημερομηνία αίτησης.

Στις περιπτώσεις υποβολής αιτήσεων μετά την ημερομηνία έναρξης ισχύος του νόμου 4075/2012 (11.04.2012) και πριν τη δημοσίευση της παρούσας Υπουργικής Απόφασης, οι ασφαλισμένοι κατατάσσονται στην επιλεγείσα ασφαλιστική κατηγορία καταβάλλοντας τις αναλογούσες ασφαλιστικές εισφορές από το αμέσως επόμενο προς έκδοση δίμηνο της δημοσίευσης της παρούσας Υπουργικής Απόφασης.

4. Ασφαλισμένοι που έχουν ασκήσει ή θα ασκήσουν το δικαίωμα προκαταβολής εισφορών με την έκπτωση του άρθρου 48 του ν. 3943/2011 (Α’ 66) δύνανται να ασκήσουν παράλληλα και το δικαίωμα επιλογής κατάταξης σε κατώτερη ασφαλιστική κατηγορία.

5. Η αίτηση κατάταξης σε κατώτερη ασφαλιστική κατηγορία υποβάλλεται στο αρμόδιο, κατά περίπτωση, Περιφερειακό Τμήμα του Ο.Α.Ε.Ε. το οποίο εκδίδει τη σχετική πράξη κατάταξης».


----------



## Count Baltar (May 4, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> 4. Ασφαλισμένοι που έχουν ασκήσει ή θα ασκήσουν το δικαίωμα προκαταβολής εισφορών με την έκπτωση του άρθρου 48 του ν. 3943/2011 (Α’ 66) δύνανται να ασκήσουν παράλληλα και το δικαίωμα επιλογής κατάταξης σε κατώτερη ασφαλιστική κατηγορία.



Ώπα! Είχα ακούσει γι' αυτό, αλλά δεν είχα συνειδητοποιήσει ότι ίσχυσε! Ξέρουμε τι παίζει εδώ;


----------



## Alexandra (May 4, 2012)

Έχω κι εγώ πολλές απορίες: Αν κατεβείς σε χαμηλότερη ασφαλιστική κλάση, πότε σε ξανανεβάζουν υποχρεωτικά; Ή παραμένεις για πάντα στη χαμηλή; Τι επιπτώσεις έχει αυτό μελλοντικά;


----------



## Count Baltar (May 4, 2012)

Ο νόμος είναι σαφής: 1/1/2015 ξαναγυρνάς στην κλάση σου. Ωστόσο, όντως, εδώ υπάρχει ένα ζήτημα: σε ποια κλάση γυρνάς; Σε εκείνη στην οποία ανήκες όταν έκανες την αίτηση ή σε εκείνη στην οποία κανονικά θα ανέβαινες στο μεσοδιάστημα (εφόσον, βέβαια, συντρέχει τέτοια περίπτωση). Δηλαδή, αν είσαι κατηγορία Π4 και πας στην Π2, αλλά κανονικά τον π.χ. Απρίλιο του 2013 είναι να πας στην Π5, πού θα πας από 1/1/2015; Στην Π4 ή στην Π5;

Όσο, δε, για το τι επιπτώσεις έχει αυτό μελλοντικά... ε, προσωπικώς, άι ντοντ γκιβ ε νταμ -- δεν έχω δηλώσει ούτε μία ούτε δύο φορές ότι αν κάνανε την ασφάλιση στον ΟΑΕΕ προαιρετική θα τους χάριζα όλα όσα έχω σκάσει ως τώρα. Γιατί με αυτό το χαράτσι, το οποίο, υπενθυμίζω, από εφέτος ΔΕΝ εκπίπτει πια από το φορολογητέο εισόδημα, αλλά ως ποσοστό από τον πληρωτέο φόρο (με προοπτική να καταργηθεί ΚΑΙ αυτό), δεν βλέπω να αντέχουμε να φτάσουμε στη σύνταξη.

Ιδού και ο νόμος: μας αφορά το άρθρο 31 παράγραφος 5.
View attachment nomos_4075-2012.pdf


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 4, 2012)

Count Baltar said:


> Ο νόμος είναι σαφής: 1/1/2015 ξαναγυρνάς στην κλάση σου. Ωστόσο, όντως, εδώ υπάρχει ένα ζήτημα: σε ποια κλάση γυρνάς;


Πότε; Το 2015; _Το 2015;_ Τ ο 2 0 1 5; Πιστεύεις ότι υπάρχει ένας (1) άνθρωπος στον κόσμο που να μπορεί να σου απαντήσει τι θα ισχύει (ειδικότερα και γενικότερα) στην Ελλάδα την 1/1/2015;


----------



## Count Baltar (May 5, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πότε; Το 2015; _Το 2015;_ Τ ο 2 0 1 5; Πιστεύεις ότι υπάρχει ένας (1) άνθρωπος στον κόσμο που να μπορεί να σου απαντήσει τι θα ισχύει (ειδικότερα και γενικότερα) στην Ελλάδα την 1/1/2015;



Εγώ ένα ξέρω: για πρώτη φορά στα χρονικά μού δίνουν τη δυνατότητα να πληρώσω λιγότερα. Μόνο και μόνο για το γαμώτο, σκοπεύω να την αρπάξω απ' τα μαλλιά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 5, 2012)

Count Baltar said:


> Εγώ ένα ξέρω: για πρώτη φορά στα χρονικά μού δίνουν τη δυνατότητα να πληρώσω λιγότερα. Μόνο και μόνο για το γαμώτο, σκοπεύω να την αρπάξω απ' τα μαλλιά.


Όσο γι' αυτό, στην ουρά από Δευτέρα. ;)


----------



## bernardina (May 5, 2012)

Πείτε μου πότε, να δώσουμε ραντεβού, να πάμε μετά για καφεδάκι :laugh:


----------



## EleniD (May 8, 2012)

Δεν έλεγα καλύτερα να πιάσω το τζόκερ;;;;; Αυτό το θέμα το συζητούσαμε εδώ και λίγες μέρες σε παρέες ασφαλισμένων στον ΟΑΕΕ! Χρειαζόμαστε δικαιολογητικά ή η φυσική μας παρουσία αρκεί για να το ρυθμίσουμε;


----------



## Alexandra (May 8, 2012)

Δεν τους κάνεις ένα τηλεφωνάκι να μάθεις τι χρειάζεται, και μετά να μας κάνεις τη χάρη να το πεις και σ' εμάς; :)


----------



## bernardina (May 8, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Δεν τους κάνεις ένα τηλεφωνάκι να μάθεις τι χρειάζεται, και μετά να μας κάνεις τη χάρη να το πεις και σ' εμάς; :)



Κι αν 1) σηκώσουν το τηλεφωνάκι και 2) σου απαντήσουν 3) με τρόπο απλό, κατανοητό και, κυρίως, έγκυρο, παίξε λότο, προτο, ξυστό, μιστό, τα πάντα όλα. Πας για τριπλό τζακπότ. :devil::devil:


----------



## Palavra (May 8, 2012)

Και όμως, το σηκώνουν (άσ' το να χτυπήσει όμως) και σου απαντούν, συνήθως ευγενικά. Πρόσφατα τους τηλεφώνησα, για άλλη δουλειά, και έβγαλα άκρη μια χαρά.


----------



## EleniD (May 9, 2012)

Θα το κάνω και θα ενημερώσω. Καλημέρα.


----------



## EleniD (May 9, 2012)

Λοιπόν, το σήκωσαν αμέσως και με πληροφόρησαν πως ο νόμος έχει μεν ψηφιστεί αλλά δεν τους έχει πάει ακόμη εγκύκλιος, παρόλα αυτά μπορώ να πάω να κάνω μια αίτηση για να προχωρήσει το θέμα. Δεν χρειάζεται κανένα χαρτί ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. 
Αν κάποιος ανήκει στον ΟΑΕΕ Ανατολικής Αττικής το αρμόδιο τηλέφωνο είναι το 210 6546981.


----------



## Count Baltar (May 17, 2012)

Φρέσκο: μόλις γύρισα από τα γραφεία του ΟΑΕΕ Πατησίων όπου δηλώνουν ότι δεν ξέρουν/δεν τους έχει έρθει τίποτα.


----------



## rogne (May 17, 2012)

ΟΑΕΕ Καλλιθέας σήμερα: "Ακόμα δεν προχωράμε τίποτα, περιμένουμε την εγκύκλιο. Λογικά πάντως θα έρθει μέσα στον μήνα".


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2012)

Το πόσο οικτρό τσίρκο είναι ο ΟΑΕΕ φαίνεται απ' το ότι έχει κυκλοφορήσει ήδη από 27/4 δελτίο τύπου (http://www.oaee.gr/annaouncdt.asp?annaounc_id=184&cat_id=0&banner_pgc=3) όπου αναφέρει επί λέξει: «Ιδιαίτερα αναφέρουμε ότι, οι ασφαλισμένοι του ΟΑΕΕ που υπάγονται σε ρύθμιση ή δεν έχουν ληξιπρόθεσμη οφειλή αποκτούν το δικαίωμα κατάταξης σε κατώτερη ασφαλιστική κατηγορία. *Αναλυτικές διευκρινήσεις (sic) και οδηγίες για τις παραπάνω ρυθμίσεις και δυνατότητες παρέχονται από τα καταστήματα του Οργανισμού και τον διαδικτυακό τόπο του ΟΑΕΕ, στη διεύθυνση www.oaee.gr.*» Ωστόσο ούτε τα κατά τόπους καταστήματα ούτε ο ιστότοπος έχουν την παραμικρή πληροφορία μέχρι και σήμερα...


----------



## Count Baltar (May 17, 2012)

Προαιρετική ασφάλιση ΤΩΡΑ!


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2012)

Count Baltar said:


> Προαιρετική ασφάλιση ΤΩΡΑ!



+1.000!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2012)

Και τα λεφτά που βάλαμε τόσα χρόνια, κόμη μου; Να μας τα δώσουν σε ομόλογα;


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2012)

Τώρα αυτά; Να 'ταν κι άλλα. Πάει! Pie in the sky. 
Ή μήπως νομίζεις ότι θα πάρεις σύνταξη; Ζήσε, μαύρε μου, να φας γλαρόσουπα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2012)

daeman said:


> Ή μήπως νομίζεις ότι θα πάρεις σύνταξη;


Αφού όλοι μου την εγγυώνται... ;)


----------



## bernardina (May 17, 2012)

Count Baltar said:


> Προαιρετική ασφάλιση ΤΩΡΑ!




+ 10.000


----------



## Palavra (May 17, 2012)

Count Baltar said:


> Προαιρετική ασφάλιση ΤΩΡΑ!


Έλα με τα φιλελεύθερα! Σε λίγο έτσι όπως πας θα ζητήσεις και αξιολόγηση στο δημόσιο :twit:


----------



## Count Baltar (May 18, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Έλα με τα φιλελεύθερα! Σε λίγο έτσι όπως πας θα ζητήσεις και αξιολόγηση στο δημόσιο :twit:



Μόνο αν την κάνουν Γερμανοί, Αμερικάνοι ή, τέλος πάντων, εξωγήινοι. Ειδάλλως θα είναι απλώς μια δικαιολογία για να ξεκαθαρίσει το δημόσιο οριστικά και αμετάκλητα από όσους έτυχε, για διάφορους λόγους, να μπουν χωρίς μέσο, και οι οποίοι συνήθως είναι οι διαβόητοι "ένας σε κάθε υπηρεσία, που την κρατάει όρθια όταν όλοι οι άλλοι πίνουν καφέ". 
Και ναι, αν είναι να μην ξαναπληρώσω εισφορές, χάρισμά τους τα χιλιάδες ευρώ που έχω δώσει μέχρι τώρα.


----------



## Alexandra (May 18, 2012)

Count Baltar said:


> Και ναι, αν είναι να μην ξαναπληρώσω εισφορές, χάρισμά τους τα χιλιάδες ευρώ που έχω δώσει μέχρι τώρα.


Το ίδιο κι εγώ. Ούτως ή άλλως, οι εισφορές μας πηγαίνουν για να κρατάνε _σήμερα _όρθιο τον ΟΑΕΕ --και δεν αρκούν φυσικά. Δεν μας εγγυώνται επ' ουδενί τη σύνταξή μας όταν έρθει η ώρα.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 5, 2012)

Ξαναματαbump

Επειδή λόγω προσωπικού προβλήματος δεν βρίσκομαι καν στην Αθήνα, μήπως υπάρχει κάνα νέο από αυτό το μέτωπο;


----------



## Constantina (Jun 5, 2012)

Καλημέρα!

Πέρασα από το κατάστημα Συντάγματος την Παρασκευή και μου είπαν ότι περιμένουν ακόμη την εγκύκλιο με τις διευκρινίσεις (π.χ. αν η μετάβαση σε κατώτερη κλάση επηρεάζει μόνο το συνταξιοδοτικό κομμάτι των εισφορών ή και το ιατροφαρμακευτικό -- το πώς μπορεί να επηρεάσει το δεύτερο δεν το καταλαβαίνω, αφού όλοι οι ασφαλισμένοι σε όλες τις κλάσεις τις ίδιες καλύψεις έχουμε, εκτός αν υπάρχει διαφορά σε περίπτωση εισαγωγής σε νοσοκομείο). Δέχονται αιτήσεις, τις οποίες κρατάνε και αναμένουν... Όταν λάβουν την εγκύκλιο, θα προχωρήσουν τις αιτήσεις και η μετάβαση θα ισχύει από το επόμενο (της διευκρινιστικής εγκυκλίου) δίμηνο.

Το κακό είναι ότι έχουν κατεβάσει τον πίνακα με τα ποσά των εισφορών από το σάιτ τους και δεν μπορείς να δεις για τι ακριβώς ποσά μιλάμε. Στη δική μου περίπτωση (είμαι παλιά ασφαλισμένη), η μετάβαση στην αμέσως κατώτερη κλίμακα σημαίνει 25 ευρώ διαφορά το μήνα και δεν έχω καταλήξει αν αξίζει τον κόπο.


----------



## rogne (Jun 5, 2012)

*Τρέχουσες ασφαλιστικές εισφορές ΟΑΕΕ (από 1/1/2007):* 

Για νέους ασφαλισμένους (μετά την 1/1/1993): http://www.oaee.gr/eisfores.asp?c5e...186&cp5eis=189&cat_parenteis=161&banner_pgc=5

Για παλιούς ασφαλισμένους (πριν την 1/1/1993): http://www.oaee.gr/eisfores.asp?c5e...186&cp5eis=188&cat_parenteis=161&banner_pgc=5


----------



## Constantina (Jun 5, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ, rogne.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 19, 2012)

Φρέσκο πράγμα έχω!

http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?catid=26510&subid=2&pubid=112882911


----------



## Zazula (Jun 19, 2012)

Σχετικοάσχετο, αλλ' αφού μιλάμε για εισφορές: Προεξόφληση ασφαλιστικών εισφορών, σύµφωνα µε τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 48 του Ν.3943/31-3-2011 (ΦΕΚ 66Α).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 19, 2012)

Πότε και πως θα γλυτώσετε έως 200 ευρώ από την εισφορά του ΤΕΒΕ
Καθορισμός διαδικασίας για την επιλογή κατάταξης σε κατώτερη ασφαλιστική κατηγορία από τους ασφαλισμένους του Ο.Α.Ε.Ε. (YA Αριθμ. Φ.80000/10255/334, ΦΕΚ Β' 1849/13-06-2012)
Πίνακας εισφορών & αντίστοιχων μειώσεων


----------



## argyro (Jun 21, 2012)

Την αίτηση για τη ρύθμιση την έχω κάνει από τον Απρίλιο. Για άλλο λόγο είχα πάει στον ΟΑΕΕ (ασφαλιστική ενημερότητα) κι εκεί που περίμενα σ' ένα από τα 10 γκισέ από τα οποία έπρεπε να περάσω, είδα τον μπροστινό μου να κρατάει ένα χαρτί που έλεγε κάτι για αλλαγή ασφαλιστικής κατηγορίας. Εννοείται ότι ρώτησα και μου έδειξε τη σχετική ανακοίνωση. 
Οπότε ρώτησα και τους υπαλλήλους και μου είπαν "Ναι φυσικά μπορείτε, αν είστε ταμειακώς εντάξει". Εδωσα την αίτηση, μου έδωσαν έναν αριθμό πρωτοκόλλου και όταν ρώτησα πότε θα γίνει αυτό, μου είπαν ότι προς το παρόν δε γνωρίζουν κι απλώς συγκεντρώνουν τις αιτήσεις... Περιμένουμε δλδ. Πάντως, μπορεί να την κάνει όποιος θέλει οποιαδήποτε στιγμή (αυτό τουλάχιστον μου είπαν).
Όσο για το τι χρειάζεται, τίποτα απολύτως. Σε στέλνουν στο ταμείο για μια τυπική ασφαλιστικη ενημερότητα (όχι σαν αυτή που θέλει η εφορία και χρειάζεται 50 έγγραφα), στην εκτυπώνουν, επιστρέφεις στον αρχικό γκισέ, συμπληρώνεις την αίτηση και τέλος.


----------



## argyro (Jun 21, 2012)

Ξέχασα να πω κάτι: επειδή κάθε τμήμα ΟΑΕΕ και κάθε υπάλληλος λειτουργούν διαφορετικά κι εφόσον δεν απαντήσουν στο τηλέφωνο για να σας πουν αν και ποια χαρτιά χρειάζονται, καλό είναι να έχετε μαζί σας μια φωτοτυπία ταυτότητας (δε χρειάζεται να είναι επικυρωμένη, εξάλλου ως δημόσια υπηρεσία, υποχρεούνται να την επικυρώσουν κι εκεί) και μια όσο πιο πρόσφατη ταχυπληρωμή γίνεται (αυτό για την εξυπηρέτηση του υπαλλήλου - και άρα δική σας). Κανένα από τα δύο πάντως δεν είναι απαραίτητο.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 28, 2012)

Πέρασα σήμερα από το ΤΕΒΕ Ν. Κόσμου - εξυπηρετικότατοι, μου ζήτησαν μόνο τον αριθμό μητρώου και τον βρήκαν μόνοι τους όταν είπα ότι δεν τον ξέρω, συμπλήρωσα μόνο μια αίτηση και τίποτε άλλο ΑΛΛΑ μου είπαν ότι *ακόμα* να έρθει η εγκύκλιος! Ελπίζω ότι μέχρι το επόμενο δίμηνο θα έχει έρθει...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 27, 2012)

*Μείωση εισφορών για 33.500 ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες*

Χαμηλότερα ασφάλιστρα θα αρχίσουν να πληρώνουν, από το δίμηνο Σεπτεμβρίου - Οκτωβρίου, στον ΟΑΕΕ, οι πρώτοι 33.500 ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες που επέλεξαν να κατέβουν ασφαλιστικές κατηγορίες λόγω της κρίσης και της έλλειψης ρευστότητας. [....]

(Του Γιώργου Γάτου, Ημερησία)


----------



## Zbeebz (Aug 28, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Μείωση εισφορών για 33.500 ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες*
> 
> Χαμηλότερα ασφάλιστρα θα αρχίσουν να πληρώνουν, από το δίμηνο Σεπτεμβρίου - Οκτωβρίου, στον ΟΑΕΕ, οι πρώτοι 33.500 ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες που επέλεξαν να κατέβουν ασφαλιστικές κατηγορίες λόγω της κρίσης και της έλλειψης ρευστότητας. [....]
> 
> (Του Γιώργου Γάτου, Ημερησία)



Ελπίζω να έχει κάνει λάθος ο Γάτος. Διότι από το ΤΕΒΕ... σόρι, από τον ΟΑΕΕ είχαν πει ότι το μειωμένο θα ισχύει από το δίμηνο Ιουλίου-Αυγούστου, που πληρώνεται τέλος Σεπτεμβρίου...


----------



## Zbeebz (Aug 29, 2012)

Και για του λόγου το ασφαλές:
http://www.oaee.gr/client_files/egkyklioi_2012/42-2012.pdf

Δείτε τι λέει στην παράγραφο 4.


----------



## pshleas (Sep 6, 2012)

Ήρθε η ειδοποίηση για το 4ο δίμηνο 2012, με μειωμένη την εισφορά!!!
Να, κάτι που δούλεψε σχεδόν ανώδυνα σ' αυτή τη χώρα!


----------



## maverick (Jan 22, 2013)

Καλημέρα,

Να συμπληρώσω ότι εάν μετά την εφαρμογή της υπαγωγής σε κατώτερη κατηγορία δεν εξοφληθεί εμπρόθεσμα ένα δίμηνο, γίνεται άμεσα επιστροφή στην προηγούμενη (υψηλότερη) κατηγορία χωρίς δικαίωμα εκ νέου υποβολής αίτησης υπαγωγής σε κατώτερη κατηγορία, το οποίο υποβάλλεται άπαξ. 

Δυστυχώς, λόγω εμπλοκής της πάγιας εντολής καθυστέρησα (για πρώτη φορά) 4 ημέρες να εξοφλήσω το προηγούμενο δίμηνο και ήρθα αντιμέτωπη με τη δυσάρεστη επαναφορά μου στην παλιά μου κατηγορία.


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2013)

Έγραψα και έσβησα πέντε διαφορετικά σχόλια, το ένα χειρότερο από το άλλο. Φοβάμαι ότι και το ηπιότερο είναι μη δημοσιεύσιμο.


----------



## maverick (Jan 22, 2013)

Αναγνωρίζω ότι, αφενός, η κατά 4 ημέρες εκπρόθεσμη εξόφληση οφείλεται σε δικό μου λάθος και, αφετέρου, δεν φρόντισα να είμαι ενήμερη για ό,τι ισχύει σε σχέση με την εν λόγω ρύθμιση. Ε, και πλέον εργάζομαι αρκετά χρόνια ως ελεύθερη επαγγελματίας και ζω αρκετά χρόνια στην Ελλάδα ώστε να μην προσδοκώ ούτε από το γράμμα ούτε από το πνεύμα του νόμου να λειτουργούν ευνοϊκά προς εμένα, ούτε ως πολίτη ούτε ως ελ. επαγγελματία. 

Αν διαβάσεις πολύ προσεκτικά ανάμεσα στις γραμμές μου, Nickel, θα διακρίνεις εξίσου μεγάλο πλήθος μη δημοσιεύσιμων σκέψεων


----------



## Earion (Feb 10, 2013)

Και τέλος, φυσικά, να μην ξεχνάμε το δράμα του ελευθεροεπαγγελματία καλλιτέχνη, του ζήτουλα με το μπλοκάκι. Που παίρνεις τα τηλέφωνα και σε περνάνε στο λογιστήριο και σου λένε απ’ τον άλλο μήνα οι εκκαθαρίσεις (του 10% ανά βιβλίο, μη φανταστείτε), κι εσύ λες ναι πασάκα μου, αλλά αυτόν τον μήνα τι τρώμε, και σου λέει μήπως τότε θα θέλατε μια ωραιότατη επιταγή μεταχρονολογημένη για το έτος 2525 που λέει και το άσμα;

Και κλείνεις το τηλέφωνο αποκαρδιωμένος κι ανοίγεις τον φάκελο του ΟΑΕΕ που σε ενημερώνει ότι, τι χαρά, έκλεισες δέκα χρόνια στο κουρμπέτι, κι άρα ανέβηκες βαθμίδα, κι εφεξής θα πρέπει κάθε δεύτερο μήνα να καταβάλλεις στο ταχυδρομείο τους εφτά νέους και τις εφτά νέες του μινώταυρου (αυτά για να μπουν σε διακανονισμό τα φέσια), μαζί με της Παναγίας τα μάτια, του Χριστού τα τσίνορα, και την κοτσίδα του Άγιου Νεκτάριου, μεγάλη η χάρη του.

Και δεν μπορείς και να κλαφτείς σαν άνθρωπος στα κοινωνικά δίκτυα, διότι τουλάχιστον έχεις κάτι να παίρνεις (τον μπούλο), και ως ενοχικός άνθρωπος νιώθεις προνομιούχο τομάρι, και λες, δεν πειράζει, φέρτε την επιταγή, κι άσε να μαλώνουν τα εγγόνια μου ποιο θα αγοράσει τσίχλες με τα πνευματικά μου δικαιώματα…

Του Αύγουστου Κορτώ από το Protagon​


----------



## Zazula (Apr 29, 2013)

http://www.oaee.gr/annaouncdt.asp?annaounc_id=279&cat_id=0&banner_pgc=3

Ο ΟΑΕΕ σας ενημερώνει ότι με απόφαση του υπουργού Εργασίας, Κοι­νωνικής Ασφάλισης και Πρόνοιας κ. Γιάννη Βρούτση, τροποποιείται και συμπληρώνεται η προηγούμενη υπουρ­γική απόφαση Φ80000/10255/334/06.06.2012 (ΦΕΚ 1849/τ.Β’/13.06.2012) η οποία έδινε την δυνατότητα επιλογής κατώ­τερης ασφαλιστικής κατηγορίας με την βούληση του ασφαλισμέ­νου, *δίνοντας δυνατότητα επανόδου για μια και μόνο φορά, για όσους απώλεσαν το δικαίωμα αυτό στο παρελθόν ή απωλέσουν στο μέλλον*.

Συγκεκριμένα, η Υπουργική Απόφαση ορίζει:

1. Η παράγραφος 3 της υπ’ αριθμ. Φ.80000/10255/334/06.06.2012 Υπουργικής Απόφασης αντικαθίσταται ως εξής:
«3. Το δικαίωμα επιλογής κατάταξης σε κατώτερη ασφαλιστική κατηγορία ασκείται με αίτηση του ασφαλισμένου και ισχύει έως την 31.12.2014. Η κατάταξη στην κατώτερη ασφαλιστική κατηγορία και η καταβολή των αναλογουσών ασφαλιστικών εισφορών αρχίζει από το επόμενο προς έκδοση ακέραιο δίμηνο μετά την ημερομηνία υποβολής της αίτησης.
​.
Σε περίπτωση απώλειας για οποιοδήποτε λόγο του δικαιώματος επιλογής κατάταξης σε κατώτερη ασφαλιστική κατηγορία, ο ασφαλισμένος δικαιούται να επανέλθει με νεότερη αίτησή του για μία και μόνο φορά, κατατασσόμενος στην επιλεγείσα κατηγορία και καταβάλλοντας τις αναλογούσες εισφορές από το επόμενο προς έκδοση ακέραιο δίμηνο της νέας αίτησης, συντρεχουσών βέβαια και όλων των όρων και προϋποθέσεων που προβλέπονται από την παρούσα Υπουργική Απόφαση».

2. Ασφαλισμένοι του Ο.Α.Ε.Ε. που κατετάγησαν σε κατώτερη ασφαλιστική κατηγορία από 13.06.2012 και μέχρι τη δημοσίευση της παρούσας και απώλεσαν για οποιοδήποτε λόγο το δικαίωμά τους, δύνανται να επανέλθουν για μία και μόνο φορά με νέα αίτησή τους, εφόσον συντρέχουν και όλοι οι όροι και προϋποθέσεις που προβλέπονται από την υπ’ αριθμ. Φ.80000/10255/334/06.06.2012 Υπουργική Απόφαση. Και στην περίπτωση αυτή η κατάταξη στην κατώτερη ασφαλιστική κατηγορία και η καταβολή των αναλογουσών ασφαλιστικών εισφορών αρχίζει από το επόμενο προς έκδοση ακέραιο δίμηνο μετά την ημερομηνία υποβολής της νέας αίτησης.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 30, 2013)

Εντωμεταξύ (δεν) έχει πλάκα το εξής, κλασικά ελληνικό: Πέρασα σήμερα απ' τον ΟΑΕΕ για μια δουλειά μου· οπότε, ενώ περίμενα να εξυπηρετηθώ στον "Υπολογιστή", βλέπω διώχνουν έναν που 'χε έρθει ακριβώς για την επαναφορά τού #45, λέγοντάς του να ξανάρθει μετά το Πάσχα. «Μα», λέω, «γιατί δεν τον εξυπηρετείτε τον άνθρωπο — αφού έχει αναρτηθεί και το σχετικό δελτίο τύπου στο σάιτ εδώ και μέρες» (πάνω από δέκα, για την ακρίβεια)... για να εισπράξω την απάντηση πως, ναι μεν «έχει αναρτηθεί το σχετικό δελτίο τύπου στο σάιτ εδώ και μέρες», αλλά δεν τους έχει έρθει η εγκύκλιος που χρειάζονται για να κάνουν την εν λόγω κίνηση — οπότε _ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΖΟΥΝ _πως _ΘΑ _την έχουν _ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ_ μετά το Πάσχα...


----------



## Palavra (May 8, 2013)

Zazula said:


> [...]αλλά δεν τους έχει έρθει η εγκύκλιος που χρειάζονται για να κάνουν την εν λόγω κίνηση[...]


Αυτό συμβαίνει παντού στο δημόσιο, από όσο ξέρω. Μου έχει τύχει κι εμένα στην Εφορία: αν δεν πάει η εγκύκλιος, δεν κουνιέται φύλλο.


----------



## Zazula (May 8, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Μου έχει τύχει κι εμένα στην Εφορία: αν δεν πάει η εγκύκλιος, δεν κουνιέται φύλλο.


Τουλάχιστον στη ΔΟΥ Κηφισιάς έχω πετύχει να τους λέω την ΠΟΛ κι ένας χριστιανός να μπαίνει στο taxheaven (!) και να την κατεβάζει... Σε άλλες ΔΟΥ, όμως, αν δεν υπήρχε η ΠΟΛ πρωτοκολλημένη πως είχε παραληφθεί, χρεωθεί στο τμήμα τους κλπ, δεν γινόταν ΤΙ-ΠΟ-ΤΑΑΑ...


----------

